
BURN EVERYTHING TRUST NO ONE KILL YOURSELF - rsync
https://kristinhayter.com/2017/01/04/burn-everything/
======
rsync
"my MFA thesis for Brown University was titled BURN EVERYTHING TRUST NO ONE
KILL YOURSELF, abridged for the sake of propriety to BURN EVERYTHING."

...

"BURN EVERYTHING has many moving parts. its basis is a document 10,000 pages
in length."

...

"the 10,000 pages were assembled using a markov chain in Shannon’s
nomenclature in orders three and four. 10,000 pages is equal to 100 lbs in
standard paper, which is equivalent to my body weight."

